# selfie = αυτοφωτογραφία, σέλφι



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Από την άλλη, για το _selfie_ δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμη όρος:

«Αν και ο πάπας ενδώσει στην μόδα των λεγόμενων «Selfie» φωτογραφιών, με την βοήθεια μόνον ενός κινητού, εμείς χαθήκαμε, δεν έχουμε πια λόγο επαγγελματικής ύπαρξης», σχολιάζει, στο μεταξύ, ο Ρίνο Μπαριλλάρι, ένας από τους γνωστότερους ιταλούς φωτογράφους «παπαράτσι», με σειρά μεγάλων επιτυχιών, από την εποχή της «γλυκιάς ζωής» της Ρώμης. (_Καθημερινή_, σήμερα)

H φωτό, από εδώ:







mod's note: αυτονόμηση νήματος από εκείνο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

...
αυτοφωτό, η < αυτοφωτογράφιση (εαυτοφωτογραφία, για να μη βγει _αυτόφωτη. _Για κουνημένη δεν ξέρω, με κινητό; Εύκολα)

Η _αυτοφωτογράφηση _[έτσι]_ + κινητό) _έχει 90 ευρήματα, ενώ η _αυτοφωτογράφιση + κινητό_ έχει 69, όλα εντός θέματος, από την επικαιρότητα και τους κατασκευαστές κινητών.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Η _*αυτοφωτογραφία*_ έχει κάπου 160 καλά ευρήματα. Αν θέλουμε σύντομο αργκοτικό όρο για το *selfie*, εγώ θα ήθελα να φτιάξω την *αυτουνιά*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

*'Selfie' named by Oxford Dictionaries as word of 2013*

"Selfie" has been named as word of the year by Oxford Dictionaries.

The word has evolved from a niche social media tag into a mainstream term for a self-portrait photograph, the editors said.

Research suggested its frequency in the English language had increased by 17,000% in the last year, they added.

Other shortlisted words included "*twerk*" - a raunchy dance move performed by Miley Cyrus - and "*binge-watch*" - meaning watching lots of TV.

"*Schmeat*", meaning a form of meat synthetically produced from biological tissue, was also a contender.

'Inventiveness'

The word of the year award celebrates the inventiveness of English speakers when confronted with social, political or technological change.

Oxford Dictionaries online editor Richard Holden explains the choice of "selfie" as word of the year

In 2004, the word of the year was "chav", in 2008 it was credit crunch and last year it was "omnishambles".

To qualify, a word need not have been coined within the past 12 months, but it does need to have become prominent or notable in that time.

*Selfie* is defined by Oxford Dictionaries as "a photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically with a smartphone or webcam and uploaded to a social media website".

Its increase in use is calculated by Oxford Dictionaries using a research programme that collects around 150 million English words currently in use from around the web each month.

This software can be used to track the emergence of new words and monitor changes in geography, register, and frequency of use.

Papal power

Selfie can be traced back to 2002 when it was used in an Australian online forum, according to Oxford Dictionaries.

A man posted a picture of injuries to his face sustained when he tripped over some steps. He apologised for the fact that it was out of focus, saying that it was not because he was drunk but because it was a selfie.

This year, _selfie_ has gained momentum throughout the English-speaking world, helped by pictures such as one of the Pope with teenagers that went viral.

Judy Pearsall, editorial director for Oxford Dictionaries, said: "Social media sites helped to popularise the term, with the hashtag #selfie appearing on the photo-sharing website Flickr as early as 2004, but usage wasn't widespread until around 2012, when selfie was being used commonly in mainstream media sources."

Selfie was added to the Oxford Dictionaries Online in August, but is not yet in the Oxford English Dictionary, although it is being considered for future use.

Other words that were shortlisted included "*showrooming*" - examining a product at a shop before buying it online at a lower price - and *bitcoin* - a digital currency in which transactions can be performed without the need for a central bank. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24992393


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2013)

Τα υποκοριστικά τα μετράμε δηλαδή για νέες λέξεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Σε ποιο υποκοριστικό αναφέρεσαι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Να δούμε και ποια διαδικτυακά λεξικά έχουν καλά αντανακλαστικά. Ποια έχουν ήδη προσθέσει τη λέξη στη βάση τους:

*selfie*
Pronunciation: /ˈsɛlfi/
(also selfy)
noun (plural selfies)
informal
a photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically one taken with a smartphone or webcam and uploaded to a social media website: _occasional selfies are acceptable, but posting a new picture of yourself every day isn’t necessary_
Origin:
early 21st century: from self + -ie
_Oxford Dictionary of English_

Urban Dictionary
Wiktionary
Collins English Dictionary


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2013)

Selfie= self-photograph, υποκοριστικό είναι. 
Όπως λέμε ciggie, telly, chockie bikkie, moby (το κινητό δηλαδή), κλπ κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Και το τασάκι υποκοριστικό είναι. Κάποια, κάποτε, αυτονομούνται.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2013)

Δεν μιλάμε για την ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Το walkie-talkie μετράει για νέα λέξη ή όχι επειδή είναι σύνθετο με δύο υποκοριστικά;
Το birdie στο γκολφ;

Μη με βάζεις να ψάχνω αυτονομημένα υποκοριστικά τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Μα μόνο μορφολογικά είναι υποκοριστικό. Από μόνο του το _selfie_ δεν σε κάνει να σκεφτείς αυτοφωτογράφηση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τα υποκοριστικά τα μετράμε δηλαδή για νέες λέξεις;





SBE said:


> Selfie= self-photograph, υποκοριστικό είναι.
> Όπως λέμε ciggie, telly, chockie bikkie, moby (το κινητό δηλαδή), κλπ κλπ





SBE said:


> Δεν μιλάμε για την ελληνική γλώσσα.


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/ciggy?q=ciggy
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/telly?q=telly
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/bicky?q=bikky
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/mobe?q=mobey


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2013)

...
To _*selfie*_ στη Λεξιλογία: 2,000 words added to the third edition of the Oxford Dictionary of English, ποστ #22, #28 (με τον Πάπα εαυτού παπαράτσι, αυτοσελφωμένο), #29, #30.


mod's note: τα παραπάνω μεταφέρθηκαν στο παρόν νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το τασάκι υποκοριστικό είναι. Κάποια, κάποτε, αυτονομούνται.




Αυτό μάλλον συμβαίνει συνήθως όταν πεθαίνει η χρήση της αρχικής λέξης, τουλάχιστον στα ελληνικά που είναι πιο συντηρητική γλώσσα με τέτοια φαινόμενα.

Πάντως το αντίστοιχο του telly-television υπάρχει στα ελληνικά σαν τιβί-τηλεόραση (το έχουν ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό μάλλον συμβαίνει συνήθως όταν πεθαίνει η χρήση της αρχικής λέξης, τουλάχιστον στα ελληνικά που είναι πιο συντηρητική γλώσσα με τέτοια φαινόμενα.


Όπως παπάκι, μηχανάκι, βελονάκι, σουβλάκι, γατάκι, μπλουζάκι, καβουράκι, γαριδάκι, μπογαλάκι(α), γεράκι, γυαλάκι(α) [κολυμβητικά, μόνο], βαζάκι, καζανάκι, γκαζάκι; (Ζαλίστηκε το μάτι μου με τόσο -άκι)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2013)

Συνήθως είπα. Συνήθως. Μερικά απ' αυτά που λες δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς εμπίμπτουν σε αποκλειστικά διαφορετικές σημασίες. Δηλαδή το μπλουζάκι, το γαριδάκι, το μηχανάκι, το παπάκι, το μπογαλάκι, το γυαλάκι και το βελονάκι είναι όλα υποκοριστικά που είτε έχουν ίδια σημασία με την αρχική λέξη είτε έχουν τουλάχιστον μια ίδια σημασία με την αρχική λέξη. Γαριδάκι είναι και η μικρή γαρίδα, μπογαλάκι ο μικρός μπόγος, γυαλάκι το μικρό κομμάτι γυαλί ενώ το μπλουζάκι τι άλλο είναι εκτός από μικρή μπλούζα; Το γατάκι και το καβουράκι επίσης. Σημαίνουν κάτι άλλο από μικρή γάτα και μικρό καβούρι; Στην καθομιλουμένη; Αυτονομημένα είναι όντως το σουβλάκι, το καζανάκι, το γκαζάκι, το σουβλάκι και το βαζάκι, γιατί σημαίνουν πράγματα πολύ συγκεκριμένα που δεν είναι είναι σε καμμιά περίπτωση, πλέον, υποκοριστικά της αρχικής λέξης.

Το γεράκι είναι υποκοριστικό ποιας λέξης που είναι σε χρήση;

Αλλά για να σε βοηθήσω: μανταλάκι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2013)

Κατ' αρχάς, μη βγάζεις γλώσσα. Κατά δεύτερον, όλες οι λέξεις που αναφέρω πάνω έχουν άλλες σημασίες από τις αρχικές. Μπορεί να μοιάζουν, αλλά είναι διαφορετικές. Για παράδειγμα, όσο κι αν θέλεις να είσαι πνεύμα αντιλογίας και να με εκνευρίζεις στο άνθος της ηλικίας μου, το τισέρτ αν δεν το πεις τισέρτ θα το πεις «μπλουζάκι» και όχι μπλούζα. 


Hellegennes said:


> Συνήθως είπα. Συνήθως. Μερικά απ' αυτά που λες δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς εμπίμπτουν σε αποκλειστικά διαφορετικές σημασίες. Δηλαδή το μπλουζάκι, το γαριδάκι, το μηχανάκι, το παπάκι, το μπογαλάκι, το γυαλάκι και το βελονάκι είναι όλα υποκοριστικά που είτε έχουν ίδια σημασία με την αρχική λέξη είτε έχουν τουλάχιστον μια ίδια σημασία με την αρχική λέξη. Γαριδάκι είναι και η μικρή γαρίδα, μπογαλάκι ο μικρός μπόγος, γυαλάκι το μικρό κομμάτι γυαλί ενώ το μπλουζάκι τι άλλο είναι εκτός από μικρή μπλούζα; Το γατάκι και το καβουράκι επίσης. Σημαίνουν κάτι άλλο από μικρή γάτα και μικρό καβούρι; Στην καθομιλουμένη; Αυτονομημένα είναι όντως το σουβλάκι, το καζανάκι, το γκαζάκι, το σουβλάκι και το βαζάκι, γιατί σημαίνουν πράγματα πολύ συγκεκριμένα που δεν είναι είναι σε καμμιά περίπτωση, πλέον, υποκοριστικά της αρχικής λέξης.


Για τα υπόλοιπα, αναφέρομαι προφανώς στη σημασία που έχει αυτονομηθεί, όπως τα κολυμβητικά γυαλάκια, το γαριδάκι (δρακουλίνι|πατατάκι, α, _πατατάκι_!), το παπάκι (που μπορεί να είναι χόντα και να μην κάνει κουάκ κουάκ), το βελονάκι (που δεν ράβει, όπως η βελόνα) και το καβουράκι (έχει γίνει και της μόδας, μα τι σόι χίπστερ γενιά είσαι; ) κτλ, και τα οποία αναφέρονται ξεκάθαρα σε διακριτά αντικείμενα, χωρίς να έχει πάψει να υπάρχει η σημασία της αρχικής λέξης. Και δεν είναι τα μόνα.


Σοβαρά τώρα, θέλεις να σου εξηγήσω και το _γατάκι_; Γατάκι, ε γατάκι. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Και για να το δούμε και λεξικογραφικά: στην περίπτωση υποκοριστικών που απλώς δηλώνουν το μικρό, το λήμμα μπορεί να είναι ένα απλό υπόλημμα στο κύριο λήμμα, χωρίς καν ορισμό. Από τη στιγμή που προστίθεται νέα σημασία, αυτονομείται η λέξη, αποκτά δικό της πλήρες λήμμα. Έτσι π.χ. γίνεται με το _γαριδάκι_ στο ΛΝΕΓ (αν και δεν έχει γίνει με το _μπλουζάκι_, αλλά τι να καταλάβουν εκεί από τέτοιες διαφορές  ).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2013)

Εγώ ακόμα απορώ πώς γίνεται να ξέχασα *εγώ* το _πατατάκι_....


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2013)

Χίπστερ; Μπλιαχ! Δεν είμαι χίπστερ. Κατάλαβα το πνεύμα της απάντησής σου. Αυτό που είπα αρχικά είναι ότι συνήθως τα υποκοριστικά αυτονομούνται όταν πεθαίνει η αρχική σημασία. Μερικά αποκτούν παράλληλες χρήσεις, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις. Αλλά αυτά που είναι αποκλειστικά νέες χρήσεις είναι θαρρώ σημαντικά λιγότερα. Εμείς πάντως, στο Βόρειο Ελλάντα, λέμε μπλουζάκια τις μπλούζες για μωρά. Εσείς, εκεί, στην Υπερβορεία Αφρική δεν ξέρω τι λέτε. :)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το καπέλο δεν φορούσε ο συγχωρεμένος ο Μιχάλης Τζάκσον στο Smooth Criminal; Είναι πάλι στην μόδα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ περισσότερα τα αυτονομημένα υποκοριστικά από ό,τι νομίζεις. Βάλε στο ΛΚΝ *άκι να δεις.


Hellegennes said:


> Εμείς πάντως, στο Βόρειο Ελλάντα, λέμε μπλουζάκια τις μπλούζες για μωρά. Εσείς, εκεί, στην Υπερβορεία Αφρική δεν ξέρω τι λέτε. :)


Δηλαδή αυτά πώς τα λέτε; Και μην ακούσω τίποτα αστεία για το σοκολατούχο γάλα που στην Αθήνα το λένε Μίλκο, θα σε βάλω να παραγγείλεις σουβλάκι την επόμενη φορά που θα κατέβεις.


Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το καπέλο δεν φορούσε ο συγχωρεμένος ο Μιχάλης Τζάκσον στο Smooth Criminal; Είναι πάλι στην μόδα;


Είναι τόσο στη μόδα που έχουν γίνει σούπα και έχουν αρχίσει να γίνονται ντεμοντέ. Ευτυχώς, γιατί πόσο ογδόνταζ να αντέξει ο άνθρωπος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Να μην ξεχάσετε το *σαπάκι*, που είναι από επίθετο (και δεν το έχουν τα λεξικά).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2013)

Το _καλαμάκι _γιατί το σνομπάρετε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Άλλες καταλήξεις υποκοριστικών δεν παίζουν; Το _χερούλι_, π.χ.;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2013)

Πώς δεν παίζουν· υπάρχει και το -ίδι < -ίδιον (λ.χ. _γλωσσίδι_).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πώς δεν παίζουν· υπάρχει και το -ίδι < -ίδιον (λ.χ. _γλωσσίδι_).


...Για να μην πιάσουμε και το -άριο (λ.χ. _βιβλιάριο_, _σημειωματάριο_, _ωάριο_). ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το _καλαμάκι _γιατί το σνομπάρετε; :)



Χα! Ποιο καλαμάκι; Το βόρειο ή το νότιο; Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναγνωρίζει κανένα αυτονομημένο καλαμάκι, το έχει στο υποκοριστικό του καλαμιού (και δεν αναγνωρίζει την νότια εκδοχή). :)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αντίστοιχες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα δυο λεξικά παίζουν και στις λέξεις σουβλάκι, σάντουιτς και τοστ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Χα! Ποιο καλαμάκι; Το βόρειο ή το νότιο;


To προφάν καλαμάκι. Όταν ένα υποκοριστικό _Χ-άκι_ έχει αμιγώς —και μόνη— την υποκοριστική σημασία, τότε μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί ισοδύναμα με το δίλεκτο «_μικρό Χ_». Αλλά υποθέτω κανείς δεν ζητά έναν φραπέ με σπαστό μικρό καλάμι. Εκτός κι αν θέλει να το καβαλήσει αλλά αισθάνεται δέος για τα μεγάλα μεγέθη, οπότε προτιμά την ασφάλεια του μικρού (καλαμιού).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναγνωρίζει κανένα αυτονομημένο καλαμάκι, [...] (*και δεν αναγνωρίζει την νότια εκδοχή*). :)


Δεν μπορεί να μη γνωρίζεις ότι αυτή είναι μια γνωστή αδυναμία του ΛΚΝ και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις... ;)


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2013)

Νά κι ο ΣΚΑΪ που αξιολόγησε ψηλά την είδηση για τη λέξη της χρονιάς και τη μεταδίδει αυτή τη στιγμή.

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Δαεμάνο: *selfie = αυτοφωτό*.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2013)

Ασχετο: τα t-shirt, ήγουν το ανδρικό εσώρουχο που πλέον φοριέται για εξώρουχο και από τα δύο φύλα, εγώ τα ξέρω φανέλες και φανελάκια, όχι μπλουζάκια. 
Κι όποιος έχει δει καλάμια και καλαμιές ξέρει ότι χρειάζεται μικρό καλάμι για να πιείς τον φραπέ σου- καλαμάκι δηλαδή (ναι, ξέρω τώρα κάποιος θα πει κάποια εξυπνάδα περί καλαμιών). 

Τέλος πάντων, η αρχική μου θέση ήταν ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι το selfie έχει αυτονομηθεί ιδιαίτερα ώστε να θεωρείται χωριστή λέξη. Φυσικά είναι η λέξη που ακούγεται πολύ φέτος, αυτό είναι βέβαιο. Και φυσικά η όλη άσκηση "λέξη της χρονιάς" αυτό το νόημα έχει, να μας κάνει να συζητάμε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τέλος πάντων, η αρχική μου θέση ήταν ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι το selfie έχει αυτονομηθεί ιδιαίτερα ώστε να θεωρείται χωριστή λέξη



Εμπιστεύσου αυτό που έγραψα: 



nickel said:


> Μα μόνο μορφολογικά είναι υποκοριστικό. Από μόνο του το _selfie_ δεν σε κάνει να σκεφτείς αυτοφωτογράφηση.



Αυτό φτάνει και περισσεύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Earion said:


> *selfie = αυτοφωτό*


Με την αυτοφωτό ισορροπούμε και το κλιτικά αντίθετο πρόβλημα με το ευρώ... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν μπορεί να μη γνωρίζεις ότι αυτή είναι μια γνωστή αδυναμία του ΛΚΝ και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις... ;)



Βασικά ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να το κάνω θέμα. Και τα δυο λεξικά τοπικίζουν αρκετά σε κάποια λήμματα. Στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις το κόλλημα είναι εκατέρωθεν. Επίσης κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν θα έπρεπε τα λεξικά να περιέχουν λέξεις αμιγώς τοπικές. Π.χ. το ΛΚΝ έχει φούιτ και όζα ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει στην γκαζόζα: _αεριούχο αναψυκτικό με ανθρακικό και εκχύλισμα λεμονιού_. Εκχύλισμα λεμονιού; Θα μπορούσαν τα λεξικά να μην έχουν ερμηνεύματα που κολλάνε στις κατά τόπους ερμηνείες και να μην περιέχουν λέξεις που ακούγονται μόνο σε έναν τόπο ή έστω να έχουν σήμανση (τοπικ.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2013)

...
Η _*γκαζόζα *_στη Λεξιλογία: από τις γκαζές και τα γκάζια μέχρι τη root beer, και μετά στα τοπικά και στο ως ο νόμος ορίζει (από τη soda που δεν είναι σόδα).

Ε ρε, τσίτα τα γκάζια σήμερα. Από selfie ξεκινήσαμε, στο shelfie στα ράφια καταλήξαμε να ψάχνουμε. 
Shelf absorption for the selfie absorbed.

She sells sea shell selfies from her shelf herself.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Words of the year 
*First away from the starting gate this year is Oxford Dictionaries, whose word of the year is _*selfie*_. It defines this as “a photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically one taken with a smartphone or webcam and uploaded to a social media website”. Its editors noted that _selfie _can be traced back to an appearance in an Australian online forum in 2002 (ABC News identified its sender as Nathan Hope, who remarked that it may have been the first example found but it certainly wasn’t the first one ever used, as it was common Australian slang at the time). 

It has become much more popular in 2013 because it has evolved from a purely social media buzzword to a mainstream term. The editors say that its popularity can be measured by the large number of spin-off terms that have already been created. Some refer to parts of the body, such as _*helfie *_(a picture of one’s hair) and _*belfie *_(of one’s posterior). Others describe an activity, such as _*welfie *_(a workout selfie) or _*drelfie *_(one taken while drunk). _*Shelfie *_and _*bookshelfie *_indicate that your picture includes furniture in the background, the latter being a neat way to showcase your cultural pretensions.

arfie barfie :drool:


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2013)

Κάτι που άκουσα στην τηλεόραση τις προάλλες για τη λέξη seflie: 
Rembrandt used to do them.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Χα! Ποιο καλαμάκι; Το βόρειο ή το νότιο; Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναγνωρίζει κανένα αυτονομημένο καλαμάκι, το έχει στο υποκοριστικό του καλαμιού (και δεν αναγνωρίζει την νότια εκδοχή). :)
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αντίστοιχες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα δυο λεξικά παίζουν και στις λέξεις σουβλάκι, σάντουιτς και τοστ.



Με αφορμή την τρομερή φράση του Σεραφείμ «σούβλῃ διαπερασθέντος» που είδα στου Σαραντάκου, έψαχνα την ετυμολογία της σούβλας που δεν θυμόμουν. Ομολογώ πως δεν είχα προσέξει την αστεία τοπικιστική στάση του ΛΚΝ στο φλέγον ζήτημα της σουβλακορολογίας. Κι εντάξει, να δεχτώ πως στο καλαμάκι κρύβονται πίσω από την έλλειψη χωριστού λήμματος για το υποκοριστικό, αλλά το να μην έχεις στο λήμμα σουβλάκι τη νότια εκδοχή αγνοεί προκλητικά μια χρήση εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένη στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό. Souvlaki σημαίνει σουβλάκι με τη νότια έννοια, όσο κι αν βγάζουν φλύκταινες στον βορρά. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η βόρεια άρνηση να συζητήσει καν τη νότια ορολογία φαίνεται πως έχει πιάσει κατά το ήμισυ τόπο. Πίτα γύρος ή το ουδέτερο «ένα με γύρο» είναι πλέον όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ συχνότερα από το «σουβλάκι με γύρο» που λεγόταν κατά κόρον παλιότερα. Το καλαμάκι απέμεινε, καθώς και η κυρίαρχη έννοια «σουβλάκι» για τα είδη που πουλάει ένα γυράδικο σουβλατζίδικο.


----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2013)

Το ασήμαντο της ημέρας: 

Ένα πράγμα που έχω παρατηρήσει σχετικά με το _selfie_ είναι ότι πάρα πολύ συχνά γράφεται λανθασμένα (δλδ. _seflie_)


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
*My selfie with Brooklyn Bridge suicide dude*
NY Post, December 4, 2013







Don’t jump — until I get this picture lined up!

America’s selfie obsession reached a new low on Tuesday when a woman snapped a cellphone self-portrait that also captured a suicidal man on the Brooklyn Bridge. With scores of onlookers watching the dramatic 10 a.m. rescue by cops, the crass camerawoman turned her back to the scene, angled her phone toward the bridge and snapped a shot. The scarf-clad blonde even cracked a thin smile.

When approached by The Post afterward, she suddenly became camera-shy.
“I’d rather not,” she said when asked for her name. She then hustled out of Brooklyn Bridge Park.

The shot of the unidentified man — who was saved by officers — has instantly earned a place in the rogue’s gallery, not far behind Anthony Weiner’s infamous crotch shot and Amanda Bynes topless breakdown photos.

Selfies have become so wildly popular that the term was named word of the year for 2013 by the Oxford Dictionary.

The craze includes not just celebrities at their worst — average people have also become viral phenomena.
One of the most notorious came in The Bronx in May, when Bahsid McLean, 23, murdered his mom, Tanya Byrd, then posed with a picture of her severed head.

In October in Florida, high-school junior Malik Whiter snapped a selfie in a classroom while his teacher was seen going through labor in the background.


Από την άλλη πλευρά, του Ατλαντικού και της συζήτησης:

*Don't hate the woman behind the 'world's worst selfie'*
Jonathan Jones, theguardian.com, Thursday 5 December 2013







By taking a photo of herself in front of a suicidal figure on the Βrooklyn bridge she has become a scapegoat for our worst fears about the modern age

It's the most selfish "selfie" ever! While police officers tried to talk down a man who was preparing to jump off the Brooklyn Bridge, a woman in the park below took out her phone and posed for the type of photograph that recently gave the Oxford English Dictionary its word of the year.
[...]

Is the _Post's _amazement and disgust and the internet's agreement that this is "the worst selfie ever" a simple reaction to a misguided snapshot? It's more than that – for here is the proof of the emotionless, shallow nature of this solipsistic cameraphone craze that everyone was waiting for. The selfie had it coming.

This woman has been held up as a villain of our times when all she did was follow convention. She is, in fact, doing what the culture told her was the right thing. The selfie has been celebrated as a popular artform: it is the socially proper thing to do. Sharing every aspect of your life with your cameraphone is cool, intimate, social and … Oh, wait a minute, it's idiotic, navel-gazing, dehumanising …

Both descriptions are arguably true. Life in the 21st century is inherently ambiguous: not for nothing is Heisenberg a popular name for babies (yeah, Heisenberg was a physicist fascinated by uncertainty before a chemistry teacher turned drugs supplier took the name in the TV programme _Breaking Bad_). So many contemporary phenomena into which millions throw themselves can be seen as on the one hand modern, democratic, liberating instruments of progress and yet on the other hand, with equal validity, as time-eating cybermats of the apocalypse.
[...]


*Worst selfies ever*
ΝΥ Post, November 7, 2013


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ορίστε και η σημασία του κόμματος στην κλητική: «Έβγαλα σέλφι γιαγιά»;
Δηλαδή, όπως θα 'λεγε η γιαγιά «έβγαλα καλά παιδιά» (ή «παιδί έχω εγώ ή καθρέφτη, ή μήπως καθρέφτη-παιδί;» για το αποπάνω); Τα κόμματα τώρα πια δεν είναι ακριβά, μια πεντάρα η οκά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Καθρέφτη σαν αυτόν;
http://www.bathstore.com/mirrorgram




Spoiler



Χτεσινό πρωταπριλιάτικο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2014)

Νέα πρόταση: *σέλφικη *(όπου υπονοείται το ουσιαστικό «φωτογραφία»).

Για να είναι εξελληνισμένο, και για να έχει πληθυντικό.

Ελάτε, παιδιά, μαζευτείτε προς τα εδώ, να βγάλουμε *σέλφικες*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Στη νεανική αργκό. Γιατί σε πιο λόγιες διατυπώσεις θα λέμε *μια σελφική*, *μερικές σελφικές*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

*To selfie που εξόργισε το Λευκό Οίκο* (Κείμενο και εικόνα από τη Lifo)






Ο Ομπάμα συνεχίζει όμως αμετανόητος, και έτσι, στα πλαίσια δεξίωσης στον Λευκό Οίκο για την ελληνική εθνική εορτή της 25ης Μαρτίου διέπραξε και άλλη αυτοφωτογράφηση (κείμενο και εικόνα από τον ιστότοπο *real.gr*):






(Αυτή η δεύτερη, πάντως, μάλλον σαν υποβοηθούμενη σέλφικια μοιάζει. Δεν παρουσιάζει τη γνωστή παραμόρφωση των σέλφικων. Άγνωστο γιατί είναι συνοφρυωμένη η Όλγα μας.)


----------



## Severus (Apr 6, 2014)

πολύ αφηρημένα< αυτοειδωλική φωτογραφία


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2014)

Αν προσθέσουμε νέα σημασία στην _εαυτογραφία_; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2014)

Και αποκεί και από την _αυτοφωτογραφία_ με απλοποίηση πάμε στο άψε-σβήσε στην _αυτογραφία_. Καλή θέληση και καλή παρέα χρειάζεται μόνο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2014)

Αυτογραφία ήταν η πρώτη λέξη που μου είχε έρθει στο μυαλό. Προφανώς και την ψηφίζω. Δαγκωτό. :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2014)

Selfie's Children: The Productive "-fie" Suffix

A selfie, in its purest form, is a picture of one person: yourself. But since many people like to take pictures of themselves with other folks, math has broadened the trend. A picture taken with one friend — often your bestie — is called a twofie. Here's an array of twofies on Tumblr. There are also threefies, fourfies, fivefies, and sixfies. In theory, this trend could spiral on into infinity — or to whatever is the maximum number of people who can fit in one photo. If you don't feel like counting, just call it a grelfie (group selfie).

Other -fie words feature critters, places, and things. Here's a smorgasbord of catfies. Due to allergies, I'm more of a dogfie man. The employed take workfies; gym rats take gymfies or welfies (workout selfies). At the end (or the beginning) of a long day, an Instragram-lover might take a bedfie. Proud hat-wearers take hatfies, while enjoyers of a popular alcoholic beverage take beerfies, which could also be considered drelfies (drunk selfies). And the recent winter weather has produced snowfies.

Finally, if you're still not convinced this trend can swim out of the shallow pool of self-promotion, consider some words I've seen coined by a few writers, including this tweeter: "What's a selfie when another person takes it? A friendie? An otherie? Sounds dangerous."

*We could all use more friendies, and I believe it was Jesus who said, "Put your otheries before your selfies." :laugh:
*

Holy cow! The word othery really exists! What happened to the plain *photo*? :blink:


----------



## cougr (Apr 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> .....Holy cow! The word othery really exists!...



Sure does! The last time I checked it was a village in the U.K.:)


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)

daeman said:


> It has become much more popular in 2013 because it has evolved from a purely social media buzzword to a mainstream term.
> ... _*helfie *_(a picture of one’s hair) ... _*belfie *_(of one’s posterior) ... _*welfie *_(a workout selfie) ... _*drelfie *_(one taken while drunk). _*Shelfie ...*__*bookshelfie
> *_arfie barfie :drool:





bernardina said:


> Selfie's Children: The Productive "-fie" Suffix
> ... bestie ... twofie, threefies, fourfies, fivefies, and sixfies ... grelfie (group selfie) ... catfies ... dogfie ... workfies ... gymfies ... welfies (workout selfies) ... bedfie ... hatfies ... beerfies ...drelfies (drunk selfies) ... snowfies.
> What happened to the plain *photo*? :blink:



I stand by my words:


daeman said:


> arfie barfie :drool:



and a catfie to boot.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2014)

'Move over selfie, this town ain't big enough for the both of us-ie': *Usie *becomes the new name for a group selfie

Ομαδικό σέλφι, δηλαδή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν το βλέπω να πιάνει το _άσι _στα ελληνικά :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

Άκου εκεί _usie_, οι αγράμματοι! Ο εσωτερικός πληθυντικός του _selfie_ θα έπρεπε να δίνει *selvesie*!


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2014)

Με τέτοια μούρη πώς να μη θέλεις να απαθανατίζεσαι;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...859/Monkey-steals-camera-to-snap-himself.html

Στην επικαιρότητα, η ιστορία έχει συνέχεια:
*
Σε ποιον ανήκει η φωτογραφία;
Στα δικαστήρια για τον πίθηκο, την selfie του και την Wikipedia*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231339475


----------



## mono_aekara (Aug 7, 2014)

Άκουσα το "έλα να βγάλουμε σελφιά" χτές το βράδυ. Εγκρίνω την ελληνοποίηση (και γιατί όχι "σελφουριά", "σελφαλίκι", "σελφατζής" κτλ)!


----------



## Earion (Aug 10, 2014)

Θα προτιμούσα: *σελφιλίκι*, *σελφιτζής *(βλ. και σχόλιο #44).


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2018)

selfie-reflection


----------

